# Yu Nakajima Interview (by Shotaro "Macky" Makisumi)



## timeless (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSc-1zF6k8&feature=feedu






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mEUmh-LRko&feature=feedu


----------



## Enter (Sep 5, 2011)

nice  first i thought there are like 4 people inside than i see the room is full to the max hehe


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone involved in this project - this is amazing to watch! It's getting very late for me, so I'll have to watch the second video tomorrow, but I just made it through the first video and I love the questions and Nakajima's responses! It's very cool to get such an in depth interview like this, so many thanks again to those who were a part of this video!


----------



## macky (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm working on caption files for the translation supplements. I don't know if I'll feel like actually translating the whole thing.


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 5, 2011)

btw i love japanese


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 5, 2011)

Makisumi san can you upload it in a site like 4shared or somethin?
Youtube is filtered in my country...
But it most be very cool.


----------



## macky (Sep 5, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> Makisumi san can you upload it in a site like 4shared or somethin?
> Youtube is filtered in my country...
> But it most be very cool.


 
Chris Krueger wanted to translate it into Chinese. Let me first see how he wants it uploaded, and I'll ask Tristan.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2011)

I just finished watching the whole thing. It was a pleasure to hear Macky and Nakaji speaking . I thought some of the questions were quite interesting like Anthony's ones.

Now I've got the urge to learn some Japanese so that I can speak with other Japanese cubers with "poor" english someday


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 5, 2011)

Well if it's in japanese it will be great to stay so.
Cause it's my native language.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 5, 2011)

What cmhardw said!


----------



## Litz (Sep 5, 2011)

Great interview, thanks for doing (and sharing) this.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome! Very interesting.


----------



## teller (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you to everyone involved...Nakaji was such a mysterious character and it was cool to hear him speak!

And...yet another top cuber recommends that a speedsolve be kept "simple." Grrr!!!


----------



## Kian (Sep 6, 2011)

This is truly a lot of fun. I hope we can do more of this in the future with cubers we don't often hear from. The in-depth, relaxed atmosphere is great.


----------



## JyH (Sep 6, 2011)

Kian said:


> This is truly a lot of fun. I hope we can do more of this in the future with cubers we don't often hear from. The in-depth, relaxed atmosphere is great.


 
but it's always a party when kian's in the house


----------



## Forte (Sep 6, 2011)

Cubers that he mentioned:
Masato Onobe
Arifumi Fushimi
Daiki Matsumoto (Don't think he has a YouTube)
Kengo Kageyama


----------



## macky (Sep 6, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> Makisumi san can you upload it in a site like 4shared or somethin?
> Youtube is filtered in my country...
> But it most be very cool.



I'll post a link when it's on youku. Does that work?


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone involved! It was very cool to see Macky interviewing Nakaji on behalf of of us who can't. I'm sure a lot of us would want to speak and interact with Nakaji ourselves, but could not because of the language barrier and Nakajima seems like a very cool person to hang around with. Hopefully, we can hear more from him in the future. 
I also hope this just doesn't stop with Nakajima, but with other cubers who have that language barrier.

p.s. It seems pretty crowded in that room.

EDIT: The question on whether he prefers music on or off while cubing was not really translated, but by his mannerisms, I'm going to guess that he prefers it on. Am I right?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

The stuff he said about Feliks was inspirational.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 6, 2011)

Great stuff!
I love the crowded room too.

BTW I don't mean to disrespect but who agrees that the crowd (cubing T-shirts...) does a good job in reinforcing the belief that cubing is for nerds?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

Just because there are nerds who cube doesn't mean that cubing is for nerds.

Although I wouldn't really wear a cube shirt at a comp myself, I can see why others would, and don't think it's that nerdy.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 6, 2011)

Perhaps I should have said someting along the lines of "*common* belief / misconception that cubing is for nerds"? 

Personally I don't think it is but I was just wondering what non-cubers might think when watching the video (not that they ever would...)


----------



## Cielo (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking forward to more interviews!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

I think non-cubers would be more confused with the entire discussion going over their heads.


----------



## FairyTale (Sep 6, 2011)

he is my hero...
but the video is posted on youtube.......


----------



## Bapao (Sep 6, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed watching this interview. 

Nakajima was one of the first cubers that I became familiar with when I started cubing. Mainly due to vids I found on YouTube and forum posts. 

That was when I actually used to look up the YouTube stuff... But what really made me smile though, was observing the members of the crowd. I recognized at least 4 of you that I've never met or seen video footage of before. I've only seen photos from WCA profiles and avatars here on the forums.

I don't participate in comps and I don't follow much of the YouTube stuff, so I'm kind of a clean slate in that aspect. If I'm not mistaken then Lucas Garron (who happens to be my personal cubing idol) was in the crowd along with Phoenix Death (sorry bruv, only know your screen name) as well as some others that I can't pin down in terms of name atm. 

This interview has given me more initiative to actually participate in comps and get to meet the people that I only know from forum posts and pictures. I'm missing out on a so much by trying to stay solitary. But it's soothing to know that Nakajima went through a similar phase back in the day.

Sorry if my observations are incorrect 

I sincerely regret not following through with my Japanese studies atm. But am grateful to understand at least _some_ of what Nakajima said without the translation.

Gah! After watching this, I feel like I'm just getting started. Thanks to everybody involved


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2011)

Bapao said:


> But what really made me smile though, was observing the members of the crowd. I recognized at least 4 of you that I've never met or seen video footage of before. I've only seen photos from WCA profiles and avatars here on the forums.
> 
> I don't participate in comps and I don't follow much of the YouTube stuff, so I'm kind of a clean slate in that aspect. If I'm not mistaken then Lucas Garron (who happens to be my personal cubing idol) was in the crowd along with Phoenix Death (sorry bruv, only know your screen name) as well as some others that I can't pin down in terms of name atm.


Yeah that was Lucas Garron and Calvin Le. The others were John Tamanas, Chris Bird, James Donahue, Michael Perkins, Casey Pernsteiner, Anthony Brooke, me, James Cavanaugh, Chris Tran, AJ Blair, Myles Casanas, Harris Chan and Jackson Warley. (sorry if I missed anyone)


----------



## ianography (Sep 7, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Yeah that was Lucas Garron and *Calvin Le*. The others were John Tamanas, Chris Bird, James Donahue, Michael Perkins, Casey Pernsteiner, Anthony Brooke, me, James Cavaunah, Chris Tran, AJ Blair, Myles Casanas, Harris Chan and Jackson Warley. (sorry if I missed anyone)


 
I'm pretty sure Calvin didn't go to Nationals. I think you're thinking of Brandon Delacruz. If I'm wrong, then oopsy-daisies.


----------



## Cielo (Sep 7, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> Well if it's in japanese it will be great to stay so.
> Cause it's my native language.


 
Here is part I, maybe you can see this?
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/FFS_GiFuZoM/


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 7, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Yeah that was Lucas Garron and Calvin Le. The others were John Tamanas, Chris Bird, James Donahue, Michael Perkins, Casey Pernsteiner, Anthony Brooke, me, *James Cavanaugh*, Chris Tran, AJ Blair, Myles Casanas, Harris Chan and Jackson Warley. (sorry if I missed anyone)


 
wow! you got my last name right. ( I typoed my username )


----------



## Hershey (Sep 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> I think you're thinking of Brandon Delacruz.


 
It is definitely Brandon Delacruz. I see him in NJ, NY comps a lot.


----------



## JyH (Sep 7, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Yeah that was Lucas Garron and Calvin Le. The others were John Tamanas, Chris Bird, James Donahue, Michael Perkins, Casey Pernsteiner, Anthony Brooke, me, James Cavanaugh, Chris Tran, AJ Blair, Myles Casanas, Harris Chan and Jackson Warley. (sorry if I missed anyone)


 
Who was next to you that asked the C.C. Lemon question?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> Who was next to you that asked the C.C. Lemon question?


James Cavanaugh


----------



## macky (Sep 8, 2011)

Corresponding mf8 thread: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/viewthread.php?tid=82153
Someone uploaded part 1: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/FFS_GiFuZoM/


----------

